
GoxBalance – How much do they owe us? - T-A
http://goxbalance.com/
======
georgemcbay
More important is how much they will actually pay out.

After extensive calculations the number I am currently coming up with is 0.

------
snikch
If you're getting an error "The crypto field is required", I got that when
trying to enter a dollar value but no BTC value. Enter 0 for BTC.

------
jboggan
Won't let me input BTC greater than 1000, though it had no problem with my
satoshi@mtgox.com email.

Given the lack of confirmation I don't see how this is useful.

------
lolwutf
That took no time at all.

Did somebody have this website sitting, waiting, ready to go?

~~~
simplebit
Hi. I developed the website. I had the idea on the 19th of this month, then
registered and developed the website on the 20th in an hour or so. Yes, it can
be spammed with unreal values, but right now the values getting in seem quite
real and the more people use it, the more accurate it gets. The spammers
values are easily discarded based on weighted averages and if they differ too
much they are not considered. At the end the user btc/usd average amount
should be quite accurate.

edit: just to specify, I didn't planned that mtgox would halt trading and
delete the website. It was meant to see out of curiosity how much is blocked
in there with the withdrawals not being processed and fiat withdrawals taking
months.

------
dmix
Whats stopping me from entering 1 billion dollars?

~~~
unreal37
The website says "the highest values are not being considered". So aim for
second highest I guess.

